# جدول ال cswip



## goodzeelaa (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

اريد الحصول علي جدول ال cswip للسنه 2009 و الاماكن الي سوف يتم المحاضره فيها 
وبالذات في الامارات ( ابوظبي - دبي - الشارقه )
و الاسعار 
وكيفيه حجز مكان فيها ؟

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

